# Looking for AU players/DM in the Seattle area



## Ezrael (Aug 6, 2003)

I actually don't even know if I would run or just play or what, but with my current campaign on hold I'm just looking to find some players in the Seattle area interested in tinkering with the Arcana Unearthed book. I may be building my own campaign setting for it given enough time, but obviously since I just got the book I have no idea at present what it would be. If someone else already has a game in mind to run I'd be happy just to play.

Obviously the original AU game is not too far from me, so to speak, but I don't know any way I'd get invited to *that*.


----------

